# Opus X Shark - The latest humidor addition



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a GREAT stick and just as with any other Opus for the most part...It packs a punch


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

That is a beautiful and envious sight right there!!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice pick up!!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great looking pickup! I'm still trying to get my hands on my first Opus Shark!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

That is most certainly a gorgeous sight! Congratulations on the great pick up. I've had the Anejo sharks, and loved them, some day maybe I'll track down some of the Opus sharks.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

That is pure [email protected] right there


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Those Look like they might be spoiled.... if you will send them to me i will destroy them by fire!!

Amesome pics, definitely a great addition to the humi!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, where'd ya find those?.....:bowdown:


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you all 

The Anejo Shark is definitely an excellent smoke along with the other Anejos as well. I was waiting to pick one up out of the FFOX 22 sets, but then stumbled across the fact that these are now considered a part of the standard product Opus line...but in very limited quantities so to speak. 

This is just hearsay, but I understand that the east coast B&Ms were the first ones to get them. I would have purchased a whole box if they were in the decorative container.

I will say that I wasn't all that excited about the price @ $29/smoke from Serious, but I wanted one and if I had to pay shippeg...I might as well make it worth while


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Very nice Derek...Enjoy:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Uhhhhhh :faint:




Wow, great additions!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Man those look awesome. I love the ribbon on the foot, the one I have doesn't have that


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

From the reactions im seeing around here im gonna have to pick up and try an opus some day. Which one is the best for the money?


----------

